# Question about Hollandaise sauce



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have seen recipes that call for either white wine vinegar, white vinegar or tarragon vinegar ..... how much of a difference would one vinegar make over the other?
I'm really curious as to how the tarragon vinegar would make the sauce taste.

Any and all input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds more like you're making Bearnaise sauce than Hollandaise.
You can substitute a different acid for the tarragon and it will emulsify, and make sauce. But it won't be Bernaise. Just as substituting a different wine , it will no longer be Chicken Marsala. These ingredients have their own distinct flavors.


----------



## Ramjan Hossain (Aug 19, 2017)

why do not you give it a try and have a look how things go. i like the white wine vinegar taste the most


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

If I'm making a hollandaise then white wine vinegar and lemon I'll use for my acid.

If I'm making a bernaise then I make my own tarragon white wine reduction and use lemon for my acid. tarragon is a must for that classic bernaise flavor.

hollandaise is a mothersauce (like a jumping off point) that you can infuse flavors to compliment your dish. Adding sugar and vanilla will sweeten hollandaise to the point where its like a custard and makes an excellent topping on a trifle. Get creative!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would stay away from white vinegar (I assume they are referring to distilled white vinegar). It brings a harshness to many foods that is unpleasant. Other than that you can try a number of different acids in your hollandaise.


----------

